# 1080i vs. 1080p



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm a newbie (although I have downloaded REW some time ago)
Just looking at this amazing looking contraption for the attic, I immediately asked myself is there an issue with standing waves with speakers facing each other? I do plan to create a dedicated room for watching movies when I move to the country (soon) and the site is obviously the place to start. I have a question about HD. I want to buy a 42" tv and am confused about the difference between 1080i and 1080p. Which one should I be looking at and is there any good reference to TV specs on line?
Kind regards
Ed


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

How far are you sitting away from the screen?


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, I was VERRY confused last year before I bought my Pioneer Elite PRO-940HD plasma (1024X768). Many products have better specs, better resolution, better contrast, lower price, etc. 

So I came to a dealer and did many tests with diffrents products with the same HD and standard DVD source. After that day, I decided to pay less about specs and use my senses to make decision.

That"s why I choose that Pioneer plasma over many products that have better specs and everytime a lower price !

Like blaster said, the listening distance is important. Do some of your tests at the same distance and with DVD and HD DVD or BluRay you know well. A nice plasma in 720P could give you a better image than a cheap LCD at 1080P.

But if you are a gamer, then the resolution should be a concern.

JP


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out Episode 14 for the skinny on 1080p.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

blaser said:


> How far are you sitting away from the screen?


I guess about 10 feet from the old tv at the moment. I've just had a look at eugovectors suggested link and find I have a lot to learn yet. I cant see myself sitting as close as the article suggests. Maybe I need a bigger screen. 
Thanks for your comment
Ed


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

According to what I read, you may propably not benefit from any higher resolution than 720p at that distance even with a 50" screen.... The human eyes have limits...


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you read this blog yet?

http://www.hometheatermag.com/gearworks/1106gear/


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

The article does not take into consideration the viewing distance....I do not doubt 1080 is better that 720, but the question is "when will you benefit from a higher resolution" is another story.
Keep in mind that resolution is neither the first nor the second but third most important parameter for image quality! Contrast ratio will be the first if I am not mistaken.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

blaser said:


> The article does not take into consideration the viewing distance....


If you're referring to the article one post up, it doesn't have to take seating distance into account. The article is showing that, with proper deinterlacing, there is no perceptual difference between 1080i and 1080p when using 24 fps source and a 1080p display (or any 60fps progressive display, for that matter). The conclusions hold true regardless of seating distance.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

OK


----------



## dimmie (Jun 5, 2006)

In my experience, the biggest difference between I and P is that I will in many cases give you judder.

The uneven distribution of fields in the Interlaced technology. You'll notice this especially with slow panning shots in a movie. In the form of an image stutter which can be quite annoying.

Especially the pioneers have a great way of dealing with this in advanced cinema mode, which will give you judder free pictures while being interlaced.

I've got a toshiba hd-e1(1080 I) and a gen. 6 pioneer plasma. Great picture without judder.

Dimitri


----------



## gem (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate to say it ..but when you get to be my age 720p 1080i 1080p all look pretty much the same. While I can really tell the difference between SD TV and HD TV 1080i or 1080p who can tell. Come on

It's not much but it is a first post


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

dimmie said:


> In my experience, the biggest difference between I and P is that I will in many cases give you judder.
> 
> The uneven distribution of fields in the Interlaced technology. You'll notice this especially with slow panning shots in a movie. In the form of an image stutter which can be quite annoying.
> 
> Especially the pioneers have a great way of dealing with this in advanced cinema mode, which will give you judder free pictures while being interlaced.


You still get film "judder" when using a 1080p60 connection or any display that uses 60 Hz video refresh. To avoid judder your display needs an exact multiple of 24 Hz (actually 24/1.001 Hz) for video vertical refresh and a 1080p24 or even a 1080i60 source from a film based source (BD or HD DVD).


----------



## dimmie (Jun 5, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> You still get film "judder" when using a 1080p60 connection or any display that uses 60 Hz video refresh. To avoid judder your display needs an exact multiple of 24 Hz (actually 24/1.001 Hz) for video vertical refresh and a 1080p24 or even a 1080i60 source from a film based source (BD or HD DVD).


You're right, I forgot to mention the nescessity of 24 fr or a refresh rate of multiples of 24.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dimmie said:


> The uneven distribution of fields in the Interlaced technology. You'll notice this especially with slow panning shots in a movie. In the form of an image stutter which can be quite annoying.


This is not correct, The reason you see this is that your DVD player is not converting the video to proper film mode (24 frames per second) this causes the so called stutter you see in slow pans. 
The only difference between interlaced and progressive video is how each frame is drawn. interlaced draws every other scan line starting with all the odd lines and then the even lines where progressive draws all of them at the same time. 
For sports and fast action movies progressive is a better choice but for movies with slow pans or little movement it makes little to no difference.
Depending on the distance and size of your display 1080p may not be necessary. A 720p projector or display will work just as well in some cases.


----------



## dimmie (Jun 5, 2006)

> The reason you see this is that your DVD player is not converting the video to proper film mode (24 frames per second)


That's right, so 3/2 pulldown is applied which is called "telecine". The transition film/video.

Which causes telecine judder, because of the uneven distribution of fields.

Dimitri


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dimmie said:


> That's right, so 3/2 pulldown is applied which is called "telecine". The transition film/video.
> 
> Which causes telecine judder, because of the uneven distribution of fields.
> 
> Dimitri


Thanks, It was my understanding that there are many DVD players that do not do this correctly and fail the 2/3 pulldown test.


----------

